# unobtainium



## Hellegennes (Apr 13, 2013)

Χθες ξαναείδα το Άβαταρ και ομολογώ ότι και στην μικρή οθόνη φαίνεται πολύ καλό του 3D του, πράγμα που δεν το περίμενα. Ωστόσο το θέμα μου είναι άλλο. Περίμενα την στιγμή που θα αναφερθεί το unobtainium, γιατί δεν θυμόμουν πώς είχε αποδοθεί στον κινηματογράφο. Ε, λοιπόν στην DVD εκδοχή του αποδόθηκε ως *αβατόνιο*. Κατανοώ την σύνδεση του υποτιτλιστή, ήθελε να παίξει με το *Άβαταρ-άβατον*, αλλά αυτή η λέξη στα ελληνικά δεν είναι διαφανής ως προς τις υποτιθέμενες ιδιότητες του εν λόγω ορυκτού.

Πρώτα απ' όλα, τι είναι το unobtainium και γιατί λέγεται έτσι. Το Άβαταρ δεν είναι το πρώτο έργο που χρησιμοποιεί αυτήν την λέξη, είναι το όνομα μεταλλεύματος που χρησιμοποιείται συχνά στην ΕΦ για να δηλώσει ένα υλικό (συνήθως μεταλλικό) το οποίο συνδυάζει όλες τις ιδιότητες των κορυφαίων υλικών χωρίς τα ελαττώματά τους. Δηλαδή ένα υλικό που είναι σκληρό σαν διαμάντι, ανθεκτικό σαν τιτάνιο, ελαστικό σαν αλουμίνιο, ελαφρύ και μονωτικό σαν αεροτζέλ γραφενίου. Είναι στην ουσία η φιλοσοφική λίθος της μηχανικής υλικών, μια χίμαιρα -τουλάχιστον με βάση τις σημερινές μας γνώσεις. Πρόκειται δηλαδή για ένα υλικό με σύνολο ιδιοτήτων που είναι αδύνατον να αποκτηθούν ταυτόχρονα.

*Άβατον* στα ελληνικά είναι το απρόσιτο ή απαγορευμένο μέρος, μια λέξη που δεν ταιριάζει σε ένα τέτοιο υλικό. Οι δικές μου προτάσεις είναι *αναποκτήτιο* και *ανυπαρκτόνιο*. Έχει κανείς καμμιά καλύτερη πρόταση; Το συνάντησε κανείς ποτέ σε κείμενο και, αν ναι, πώς το μετάφρασε;


----------



## bernardina (Apr 13, 2013)

Ανεφικτόνιο. Ανεπιτευκτίδιο. 
(Όχι, δεν το έχω συναντήσει σε κείμενο ούτε χρειάστηκε να το μεταφράσω).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2013)

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο κακό το αβατόνιο, ιδιαίτερα στη σημασία άβατο=απρόσιτο. Το διαφανέστερο _απροσιτόνιο_, π.χ. δεν θα το έλεγα λάθος· το _γιατί_ είναι κάτι απρόσιτο, είναι άλλου επιπέδου συζήτηση, κτγμ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2013)

Η σημασία αποδίδεται από το _αναπόκτητο_, όχι από το _δυσαπόκτητο_.
Αφού ο *δυσπρόσιτος* έδωσε κατ' οικονομία το *dysprosium*, *δυσπρόσιο*, προτείνω κι εγώ το *αναπόκτιο*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2013)

Κοιτάζοντας το σχετικό άρθρο στη γουίκη, βλέπουμε αφενός ότι στο μεν σύμπαν του Άβαταρ το unobtainium υπάρχει, στο δε παρόν σύμπαν μας ο όρος έχει αρχίσει και περνάει σε σύγχρονη αμερικανική σλανγκ --και στις δύο περιπτώσεις, πάντως, περισσότερο με την έννοια του δυσαπόκτητου.


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2013)

Μα μην κοιτάς την εξέλιξη. Ο αρχικός όρος είναι αρνητικότατος και τον αρχικό όρο θα αποδώσουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ο αρχικός όρος είναι αρνητικότατος και τον αρχικό όρο θα αποδώσουμε.


Αυτό είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον θέμα συζήτησης. Ισχύει γενικά αυτό; Θέλω να πω, όταν υπάρχει σε μια ξένη γλώσσα ένας όρος άλφα, που δεν αποδόθηκε/χρειάστηκε/οτιδήποτε στα ελληνικά και έμεινε χωρίς απόδοση, αλλά ξαφνικά έρχεται η ώρα να τον αποδώσουμε όταν έχει αλλάξει (ή, εδώ, έχει αρχίσει να αλλάζει) χρήση, πρέπει να πάμε στην απόδοση της αρχικής σημασίας;
Και αν ο αρχικά αμετάφραστος όρος ήταν δανεικός από άλλη γλώσσα, όπως π.χ. το wanderlust;


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2013)

...
Να σας συστήσω ένα καλό φόρουμ: *An Unobtanium Deanery*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2013)

Καλά, πότε διαγράφονται τα πλημμελήματα εδώ μέσα επιτέλους;


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2013)

...
Επόμενη άσκηση, σε άγνωστο συγκείμενο: 
Μεταφράστε το eludium ως καθαρό χημικό στοιχείο καθώς και το συχνότερα απαντώμενο _*εκ*_μετάλλευμά του, το macguffinous eludium.


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2013)

Τελικά _unobtainium_ είναι ή _unobtanium_; (Εκεί την πάτησα...)


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2013)

...
"*unobtainium*, n. A substance having the exact high test properties required for a piece of hardware or other item of use, but not obtainable either because it theoretically cannot exist or because technology is insufficiently advanced to produce it. _Humorous or ironical_." 
Listed in "Interim Glossary, Aero-Space Terms," as compiled by Woodford Heflin and published in February, 1958, by the Air University of the US Air Force.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unobtainium#References


Also known as *oopsium*, *thatsalaughium*, *inyourdreamsium*, *notavailium*, *ucantbeserium* and *nolongerproducedium*, Unobtainium is the most costly element known to man. _We can loosely define it as any metal that is specified by Engineering and unavailable to Purchasing_. Too often, materials are selected for an application solely on the basis of chemical, physical or mechanical properties. When an obscure material, is specified in an odd quantity, size, product form, temper or specification, you've got Unobtainium.
http://www.metalsuppliersonline.com/research/Charts/periodic/113Unobtainium.asp


The term *handwavium* (suggesting handwaving) is another term for this hypothetical material, as are *buzzwordium*, *impossibrium*, *hardtofindium*, *flangium*, and, less commonly, *phlebotinum*.

The term *Eludium* (also spelled with variants such as *Illudium*) has been used to describe a material which has eluded attempts to develop it.

Another largely synonymous term is *wishalloy*, although the sense is often subtly different in that a wishalloy usually does not exist at all, whereas unobtainium may merely be unavailable.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unobtainium#Similar_terms


youwishium, notinyourwildestdreamium, rosebudium, engineeri_cum,_ engineergasmium


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 13, 2013)

Δηλαδή εγώ ήμουν αυτός που επέλεξα το αβατόνιο; Πωπώ! Δεν θυμάμαι τίποτα! Μην πυροβολείτε τον πιανίστα! :Ρ


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2013)

Ε, να τα πούμε όλα *το χιμαίρειο*, να ξεμπερδεύουμε.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 13, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ε, να τα πούμε όλα *το χιμαίρειο*, να ξεμπερδεύουμε.


:clap: (αν και στον προφορικό λόγο θα υπάρχει μπέρδεμα με το χειμέριο, γνωστό μέταλλο των Πόλων)


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Δηλαδή εγώ ήμουν αυτός που επέλεξα το αβατόνιο; Πωπώ! Δεν θυμάμαι τίποτα! Μην πυροβολείτε τον πιανίστα! :Ρ



Και καλά έκανες και μη μασάς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο κακό το αβατόνιο, ιδιαίτερα στη σημασία άβατο=απρόσιτο. Το διαφανέστερο _απροσιτόνιο_, π.χ. δεν θα το έλεγα λάθος· το _γιατί_ είναι κάτι απρόσιτο, είναι άλλου επιπέδου συζήτηση, κτγμ.


Και τη δική μου ψήφο πήρες, Άζι, στην τυφλή δοκιμή. ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 13, 2013)

Μάλιστα, δεν το ήξερα ότι ήταν δουλειά του Άζι. :)

Για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε, εγώ δεν πυροβόλησα, θεώρησα όμως ότι δεν ταιριάζει. Όπως είπα και στην αρχική δημοσίευση, καταλαβαίνω την επιλογή από λογοπαιγνιακή σκοπιά, σε σχέση με το όνομα της ταινίας, αλλά, καθώς προείπα, το όνομα αυτό δεν είναι επινόηση της ταινίας, είναι αρκετά παλιότερο. Μάλιστα υπάρχει τουλάχιστον μια ακόμη, πρόσφατη ταινία που το χρησιμοποίησε, το _The Core_ (_Ο Πυρήνας_ -άθλια ταινία, παρεμπιπτόντως). Αλήθεια, ξέρει κανείς πώς αποδόθηκε εκεί;

Το eludium είναι λίγο διαφορετικό σαν έννοια. Eludium π.χ. ήταν η φιλοσοφική λίθος, που θα μετέτρεπε τον μόλυβδο σε χρυσάφι. Σήμερα αυτό γίνεται, όμως κοστίζει πολύ περισσότερο από τον παραγόμενο χρυσό. Eludium επίσης για πολλά χρόνια ήταν και το ινοπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα που θα άντεχε περισσότερο σε εφελκυστικές δυνάμεις (FRC - σκυρόδεμα οπλισμένο με ίνες διαφόρων υλικών).



drsiebenmal said:


> Κοιτάζοντας το σχετικό άρθρο στη γουίκη, βλέπουμε αφενός ότι στο μεν σύμπαν του Άβαταρ το unobtainium υπάρχει, στο δε παρόν σύμπαν μας ο όρος έχει αρχίσει και περνάει σε σύγχρονη αμερικανική σλανγκ --και στις δύο περιπτώσεις, πάντως, περισσότερο με την έννοια του δυσαπόκτητου.



Ωστόσο, στην ταινία, όπως και στα περισσότερα έργα που χρησιμοποιείται, είναι περισσότερο κλείσιμο ματιού -inside joke, αν θες- για να δικαιολογήσει ένα αρκετά εξωφρενικό σενάριο ή για να παρακάμψει προβλήματα φυσικής με cheat. Αν το μεταφράσεις λοιπόν με κάτι που δεν υποδηλώνει ότι είναι κλεψιά ή παράκαμψη, χάνεις το αρχικό nod.


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2013)

...
μαγκαφίνιο, μιθρίλιο, ροδάνθιο, απομηχανήσθειο, σεναριαμηχάνιο, επινοημίδιο, αφλόγιστον, απρόσιτον

List of fictional elements, materials, isotopes and atomic particles


----------



## bernardina (Apr 13, 2013)

"Unobtainium" (sometimes spelled "Unobtanium") is a term used by science fiction fans (and some authors) for an extremely rare, not yet discovered, or physically impossible substance necessary for a given task. 

Τριβιδάκια  από την ταινία που δεν άρεσε στον Ελλη.


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2013)

...
Superbird - Country Joe & the Fish






Look up yonder in the sky, now what is that I pray?
It's a bird, it's a plane, it's a man insane, it's my President LBJ
He's flying high way up in the sky just like Superman
But I've got a little piece of kryptonite
Yes, I'll bring him back to land

He can call Super Woman and his Super Dogs
But it sure won't do him no good

What is more I got the Fantastic Four
And Doctor Strange to help him on his way 

Παρέμπ, ο πλασματικός τίτλος (title ruse) του Άβαταρ ήταν Silverbird.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 13, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> μαγκαφίνιο, μιθρίλιο, ροδάνθιο, απομηχανήσθειο, σεναριαμηχάνιο, επινοημίδιο, αφλόγιστον, απρόσιτον
> 
> List of fictional elements, materials, isotopes and atomic particles



Αφού παραθέτεις αυτά, δεν γίνεται να παραλείψουμε να αναφερθούμε στα υλικά που δημιούργησε ο Καρλ Μπαρκς, στις ιστορίες του Σκρουτζ Μακ Ντακ. Μερικά που θυμάμαι από μνήμης (θα επανέλθω αφού ρίξω μια ματιά στην συλλογή μου): Σκληροκαρυδόνιο, τιτανοτιτάνιο, υπερμεγιστόνιο, απορθητόνιο, αδιαπερατόνιο.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 13, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αφού ο *δυσπρόσιτος* έδωσε κατ' οικονομία το *dysprosium*, *δυσπρόσιο*, προτείνω κι εγώ το *αναπόκτιο*.



Εναλλακτικά _απρόσιο_, που παραπέμπει στο δυσπρόσιο. Επίσης _δυσβρέσιο_ και _δυσλήπτιο_ κι όποιος καταλάβει κατάλαβε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 13, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Επίσης _δυσβρέσιο_ και _δυσλήπτιο_ κι όποιος καταλάβει κατάλαβε.



Δυσευρέτιο δεν θα 'ταν αυτό;


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 13, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Δυσευρέτιο δεν θα 'ταν αυτό;



Ακόμα καλύτερο!


----------



## Zann (Apr 14, 2013)

Το κύριο χαρακτηριστικό του unobtainium σε ταινίες και πεζά έργα, είναι ότι πρόκειται για ευφυολόγημα και χρησιμοποιείται κλείνοντας το ματάκι (tongue in cheek). Απευθύνεται σε ρέκτες του είδους που θα καταλάβουν το αστείο της υπόθεσης. Δεν είναι επινόηση στο ίδιο ρέτζιστερ και σκοπό με τον καβορίτη (cavorite) και το μίθριλ. Οπότε, η τελική απόδοση θα ήταν επιθυμητό να έχει εμφανές το στοιχείο του χιούμορ.

Επίσης, το unobtainium πρόκεται για στοιχείο ή μετάλλευμα. Κι εφόσον η κατάληξη -όνιο παραπέμπει πρωτίστως σε σωματίδια (ηλεκτρόνια, πρωτόνιο, μποζόνιο), καλό θα ήταν να αποφευχθεί. Το δυσευρέτιο θα μ' άρεσε, αλλά από τη στιγμή που έχουμε στην πραγματικότητα το δυσπρόσιο, μπορεί ο θεατής να θεωρήσει ότι πρόκειται κι αυτό για πραγματικό όρο.

Θα πρότεινα ανυπάρκτιο ή ανυπαρκτίτη.


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2013)

Επειδή σ' αυτό το νήμα δεν είναι σωστό να βάλω κάτι στον τίτλο λες και είναι καθιερωμένο, μπορώ να ψηφίσω τον *ανυπαρκτίτη* (μου αρέσει πολύ περισσότερο από το _ανυπαρκτόνιο_ του #1).


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 14, 2013)

Zann said:


> Επίσης, το unobtainium πρόκεται για στοιχείο ή μετάλλευμα. Κι εφόσον η κατάληξη -όνιο παραπέμπει πρωτίστως σε σωματίδια (ηλεκτρόνια, πρωτόνιο, μποζόνιο), καλό θα ήταν να αποφευχθεί.



Άσχετα με την πρότασή σου, που μ' αρέσει, δεν συμφωνώ με το παραπάνω. Το unobtainium έχει κατάληξη -nium, που παραδοσιακά μεταφέρεται στα ελληνικά ως -νιο:

Αλουμίνιο, ουράνιο, τιτάνιο, γερμάνιο, σελήνιο, ακτίνιο, πρωτακτίνιο, πολώνιο, ραδόνιο, ζιρκόνιο, ποσειδώνιο, κ.α. Η πρώτη μου επιλογή πάντως δεν ήταν το _*ανυπαρκτόνιο*_, αλλά, όπως γράφω στην πρώτη δημοσίευση, το _*αναποκτήτιο*_.


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2013)

Helle, ξαναδιάβασε, σε παρακαλώ, τι λέει ο Zann και τι απαντάς εσύ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 14, 2013)

Ναι, τι; Λέει ότι θα ήταν καλό να αποφευχθεί η κατάληξη, γιατί παραπέμπει περισσότερο σε υποατομικά σωματίδια κι όχι σε στοιχεία. Αν εννοείς την διαφορά -όνιο και -νιο, στο ανυπαρκτόνιο είναι ανύπαρκτον + ιο, όπως στο πλουτώνιο και στο ποσειδώνιο είναι πλούτων + ιο και ποσειδών + ιο, αντίστοιχα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2013)

Η απάντηση που θα πρότεινα να έδινες στον Zann:

Πράγματι, το unobtainium δεν θυμίζει το electron και την παρέα του, ενώ στα δικά μας η κατάληξη –όνιο, παρότι υπάρχουν ζιρκόνιο και πλουτώνιο, είναι πιθανό να θυμίζει ηλεκτρόνιο, νετρόνιο, ουδετερόνιο, πρωτόνιο και άλλα σωματίδια, για να μην πούμε για το τρισκατάρατο… μνημόνιο. Με κατάληξη –ίτης, ανυπαρκτίτης, δεν θα σκεφτούμε ούτε σωματίδια ούτε μνημόνια.

Θέλω να πω: μάθε και την τέχνη τού να _συμφωνείς_ με τον άλλο. Θα σου είναι χρήσιμη στην κοινωνική σου ανέλιξη.


----------



## Zann (Apr 14, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Άσχετα με την πρότασή σου, που μ' αρέσει, δεν συμφωνώ με το παραπάνω. Το unobtainium έχει κατάληξη -nium, που παραδοσιακά μεταφέρεται στα ελληνικά ως -νιο: Αλουμίνιο, ουράνιο, τιτάνιο, γερμάνιο, σελήνιο, ακτίνιο, πρωτακτίνιο, πολώνιο, ραδόνιο, ζιρκόνιο, ποσειδώνιο, κ.α. Η πρώτη μου επιλογή πάντως δεν ήταν το _*ανυπαρκτόνιο*_, αλλά, όπως γράφω στην πρώτη δημοσίευση, το _*αναποκτήτιο*_.


 Ναι, αλλά ο συνειρμός παραμένει. Και στην παραδοσιακή κατάληξη -νιο, που υπάρχει σε πολλά στοιχεία, μεταλλεύματα κπ, αν δούμε και το γράμμα/γράμματα που προηγούνται, βλέπουμε στα παραδείγματά σου:
-ίνιο
-άνιο
-ήνιο
-ίνιο
-ώνιο
... και ελάχιστα -όνιο. Άρα ένα μοτίβο υπάρχει. Γνώμη μου, να γίνει σεβαστό, αν δεν υπάρχει άλλος λόγος για απόδοση με -όνιο.

Για το αναποκτήτιο που πρότεινες επίσης δεν θα είχα αντίρηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 14, 2013)

Για να παρέμβω ως επισπεύδων στα όσα γράφει ο Zann, από τα παραδείγματα σε -όνιο που αναφέρθηκαν, το ζιρκόνιο _δεν είναι_ στοιχείο και το ραδόνιο θα έπρεπε, καταναλογία με τα άλλα ευγενή αέρια, να έχει αποδοθεί στα ελληνικά ράδο(ν) ή ραδό(ν), που είναι όμως πάρα πολύ κοντά στο ράδιο, άρα χρειάστηκε μια εξαίρεση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 14, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για να παρέμβω ως επισπεύδων στα όσα γράφει ο Zann, από τα παραδείγματα σε -όνιο που αναφέρθηκαν, το ζιρκόνιο _δεν είναι_ στοιχείο



Είναι. Απλά στα ελληνικά τυγχαίνει να συμπίπτει με το ορυκτό. Στα αγγλικά είναι zircon και zirconium, που στα ελληνικά αποδίδονται ως ζιρκόνιο και ζιρκόνιο.



nickel said:


> Η απάντηση που θα πρότεινα να έδινες στον Zann:
> 
> Πράγματι, το unobtainium δεν θυμίζει το electron και την παρέα του, ενώ στα δικά μας η κατάληξη –όνιο, παρότι υπάρχουν ζιρκόνιο και πλουτώνιο, είναι πιθανό να θυμίζει ηλεκτρόνιο, νετρόνιο, ουδετερόνιο, πρωτόνιο και άλλα σωματίδια, για να μην πούμε για το τρισκατάρατο… μνημόνιο. Με κατάληξη –ίτης, ανυπαρκτίτης, δεν θα σκεφτούμε ούτε σωματίδια ούτε μνημόνια.
> 
> Θέλω να πω: μάθε και την τέχνη τού να _συμφωνείς_ με τον άλλο. Θα σου είναι χρήσιμη στην κοινωνική σου ανέλιξη.



Μα αυτή θα ήταν η δική σου απάντηση, Nickel. Δεν είμαι το άβατάρ σου.  Δεν θα 'ταν βαρετό να δινούμε απαντήσεις στο ίδιο ύφος; Εν τούτοις, παρατήρησε ότι συμφωνώ με το σκεπτικό της ονομασίας, απλά ήθελα να θυμίσω ότι καταλήξεις σε -νιο υπάρχουν άφθονες στις ελληνικές ονομασίες των στοιχείων και αντιστοιχούν σε καταλήξεις -nium, στην διεθνή ορολογία. Επίσης δεν διαφωνώ σχετικά με τον συνειρμό για τα υποατομικά σωματίδια, αν και θεωρώ ότι ο μέσος άνθρωπος τα έχει ξεχάσει όλα αυτά και στο μυαλό του είναι απλά "όροι φυσικοχημείας".


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2013)

Ο περιοδικός πίνακας των φανταστικών στοιχείων:






...Και, φυσικά, η δημοφιλέστερη χρήση για το Zuunium:


Spoiler


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 13, 2016)

Δυστυχώς οι εικόνες τού Ζάζουλα χάθηκαν. Πάντως θα ήθελα να ανασύρω ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου χημικά στοιχεία, το οποίο μάλιστα φαίνεται πως αφθονεί και στη χώρα μας: το αντμινιστράτιο.

The heaviest element known to science was recently discovered by investigators at a major U.S. research university. The element, tentatively named administratium, has no protons or electrons and thus has an atomic number of 0. However, it does have one neutron, 125 assistant neutrons, 75 vice neutrons and 111 assistant vice neutrons, which gives it an atomic mass of 312. These 312 particles are held together by a force that involves the continuous exchange of meson-like particles called morons.

Since it has no electrons, administratium is inert. However, it can be detected chemically as it impedes every reaction it comes in contact with. According to the discoverers, a minute amount of administratium causes one reaction to take over four days to complete when it would have normally occurred in less than a second.

Administratium has a normal half-life of approximately three years, at which time it does not decay, but instead undergoes a reorganization in which assistant neutrons, vice neutrons and assistant vice neutrons exchange places. Some studies have shown that the atomic mass actually increases after each reorganization.

Research at other laboratories indicates that administratium occurs naturally in the atmosphere. It tends to concentrate at certain points such as government agencies, large corporations, and universities. It can usually be found in the newest, best appointed, and best maintained buildings.

Scientists point out that administratium is known to be toxic at any level of concentration and can easily destroy any productive reaction where it is allowed to accumulate. Attempts are being made to determine how administratium can be controlled to prevent irreversible damage, but results to date are not promising.



daeman said:


> @ Δρ7χ: Δυσπρόβατο;  Ωχ, πώς θα είναι στις κακές του, ούτε να φανταστώ δεν θέλω...



Να το φανταστείτε, Δαεμάνε; Ω, μα δεν χρειάζεται...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2018)

Επειδή κάτι άκουγα για ώρα από γειτονικά σπίτια, και μάλιστα από Ρωσία αν κατάλαβα καλά, γνωρίζει κανείς αν η IUPAC έχει ονομάσει κάποιο νέο χημικό στοιχείο προς τιμήν τού Πούτιν; Επειδή κάποιοι —εικάζω πιθανότατα σκληροπυρηνικοί φαν της χημείας, κι ίσως και του Βλαδίμηρου— φώναζαν *πουτίνιο*, *πουτίνιο*!


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2018)

«Κουτίνιο» φώναζαν. Είναι ο παίκτης που έβαλε το γκολ της Βραζιλίας. Αλλά ένα δεν έφτανε.

https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Φιλίπε_Κουτίνιο


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2018)

Α, οκέι. :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2021)

Παλιό αλλά καλό, και ανήκει στην ίδια ομάδα του περιοδικού συστήματος με το αντμινιστράτιο που αναφέρεται παραπάνω:

Oxford University researchers have discovered the densest element yet known to science.
The new element, *Governmentium *(symbol=Gv), has one neutron, 25 assistant neutrons, 88 deputy neutrons and 198 assistant deputy neutrons, giving it an atomic mass of 312.
These 312 particles are held together by forces called morons, which are surrounded by vast quantities of lepton-like particles called pillocks.
Since Governmentium has no electrons, it is inert. However, it can be detected, because it impedes every reaction with which it comes into contact.
A tiny amount of Governmentium can cause a reaction that would normally take less than a second, to take from 4 days to 4 years to complete.
Governmentium has a normal half-life of 2 to 6 years.
It does not decay, but instead undergoes a reorganisation in which a portion of the assistant neutrons and deputy neutrons exchange places.
In fact, Governmentium's mass will actually increase over time, since each reorganisation will cause more morons to become neutrons, forming isodopes.
This characteristic of moron promotion leads some scientists to believe that Governmentium is formed whenever morons reach a critical concentration.
This hypothetical quantity is referred to as a critical morass.
When catalysed with money, Governmentium becomes Administratium (symbol=Ad), an element that radiates just as much energy as Governmentium, since it has half as many pillocks but twice as many morons.


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2021)

Τι να πω! Better a boron than a moron...


----------



## pontios (Apr 13, 2021)

Unobtainium, Governmentium, Administratium ... what a load of balonium.

Amazing what some people come up with to escape their tedium and relieve their insomnium.

Noun[edit]​*balonium* (_uncountable_)


A fictional chemical element.









a load of bologna


Definition of a load of bologna in the Idioms Dictionary by The Free Dictionary




idioms.thefreedictionary.com


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 13, 2021)

daeman said:


> Παλιό αλλά καλό, και ανήκει στην ίδια ομάδα του περιοδικού συστήματος με το αντμινιστράτιο που αναφέρεται παραπάνω:







__





New Element Discovered






www.appleseeds.org






> The fire at Los Alamos has had one significant consequence. A secret scientific document was discovered in a bunker whose security systems were mostly destroyed by the fire. This document was leaked to the public last weekend.
> 
> Actually it reveals nothing that we didn’t already suspect. But it does show that besides arsenic, lead, mercury, radon, strontium and plutonium, one more extremely deadly and pervasive element is known to exist.
> 
> This startling new discovery has been tentatively named Governmentium (Gv) but kept top secret for 50 years. The new element has no protons or electrons, thus having an atomic number of 0. [...]


Μας ξέφυγε αυτό την Πρωταπριλιά...


----------



## cougr (Apr 13, 2021)

nickel said:


> Τι να πω! Better a boron than a moron...


Προσοχή: Ακατάλληλο λεκτικό υλικό για ανηλίκους
But hardon takes the cake!  

*Takes the cake
informal: to win the prize, to rank first


----------

